# Are You Racist? It Seems I Am!



## el_maco (Jun 9, 2007)

I just took this test of implicit association to measure my unconscious levels of prejudice about gender, age, race, ect

it said i prefer slightly europeans over africans, it kinda shocked me because i consider my self very liberal

but also said that i have no preference of skin colors yeah im one of the cool stoners 







you can take the test here:

http://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/index.html


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

having preferences in physical apperance doesnt apply ur a racist. i _prefer_ big titties, that doesnt mean i think they're any "better" than small ones.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

big titties on top of long legs...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 9, 2007)

phat ass's are great to


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 12, 2007)

nice thread lol


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 12, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> having preferences in physical apperance doesnt apply ur a racist. i _prefer_ big titties, that doesnt mean i think they're any "better" than small ones.





fdd2blk said:


> big titties on top of long legs...





AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> phat ass's are great to


*Yes In-double-deedy!!*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 13, 2007)

True.

Hmmm, I've got nothing to add. I love all women, well most of them. I can see the beauty in most women.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 13, 2007)

i dont think the female mouth gets enough credit. nobodys gonna deny how great it is, but its rarely on the top of somebodies list.

im taking a stand! i am now officially a "mouth man"


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 13, 2007)

What about hips? I love hips.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 14, 2007)

*Im a fan of it all...legs, ass, tits, thighs, calfs, feet, hair, hands and lips ( I think that rhymed)....all tools used for my pleasure.*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i dont think the female mouth gets enough credit. nobodys gonna deny how great it is, but its rarely on the top of somebodies list.
> 
> im taking a stand! i am now officially a "mouth man"


What is it about the mouth you like?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 17, 2007)

Good point.. the grill is a worthy component on any dame! lol


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 17, 2007)

***WARNING: THREAD HIJACK IN PROGRESS***

all body parts of a woman are tasty. word.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 18, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> ***WARNING: THREAD HIJACK IN PROGRESS***
> 
> all body parts of a woman are tasty. word.


Hey closet. what's an asshole taste like?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 18, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> What is it about the mouth you like?


lips mostly. teeth and tongue too


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 18, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> lips mostly. teeth and tongue too


Do you like summer teeth? Some are here, some are there? lol


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 18, 2007)

lol
were waiting since yesterday to deliver that punch line?


----------



## el_maco (Jun 18, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> having preferences in physical apperance doesnt apply ur a racist. i _prefer_ big titties, that doesnt mean i think they're any "better" than small ones.


no, it doesnt mean that im racist, in rational thinking i consider everyone equal

but ''inferior'' brains like limbic system feel different, this is a kind of racism at unconsious levels


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 6, 2008)

Its not racism if you hate everyone equally


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 6, 2008)

cool site i joined it too. weird exercises


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 6, 2008)

im from the south, and most people think we hate black people. theres a big difference between a black person and a nigger. And yes I am extremly racist but most people i know are not (even my whole family). The only reason i am is because i got picked on really bad by some retarded ass niggas when i was in the 6th grade, and every time i see dark skin my evil spawns from the firey depths of hell and strikes down apon these dark sinners! haha jk about the last part, some people might hate me now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

ignorance in its finest form...


holding grudges from the 6th grade? BWHAHAHA


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 6, 2008)

_*if racism is judging/hating people coz of their skin im not a racist. if racism is noticing differences (physical and behavioral/intellectual) between races/nations i am one.*_


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 6, 2008)

oh well call me what I am, people act like i have the ability to change who i am or the way i feel. let me ask you something loudblunts, you ever been in the middle of a circle of black people pushing you back and forth just because of your locker location? these days im 200+ pounds and know how to hold my own when it comes to confrentation, but back then i was a little kid and there was nothing i could do about it. i dont care what color you are loudblunts to me you will always be a nigger. nigger.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 6, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> oh well call me what I am, people act like i have the ability to change who i am or the way i feel. let me ask you something loudblunts, you ever been in the middle of a circle of black people pushing you back and forth just because of your locker location? these days im 200+ pounds and know how to hold my own when it comes to confrentation, but back then i was a little kid and there was nothing i could do about it. i dont care what color you are loudblunts to me you will always be a nigger. nigger.


Hey, how old are you?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 6, 2008)

> ive been in a relation ship with my everything since the 8th grade, and things have never been better. She wants to wait until marrige and thats ok with me, so here i am 2 and a half years later still a virgin, its a whooole lot easier to stay a virgin when you get some oral loven every now and again


Gordan you are in the 10th grade????


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 6, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey closet. what's an asshole taste like?


hahaha got 'em


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> phat ass's are great to


 Gotta balance out those big tits, right? If I didn't, I'd fall right over. 

Dave loves my ass (and I love it when he smacks it)... 


preoQpydDlusion said:


> i dont think the female mouth gets enough credit. nobodys gonna deny how great it is, but its rarely on the top of somebodies list.
> 
> im taking a stand! i am now officially a "mouth man"


 When someone asked, on another forum, what the men look for in a woman, MY husband quipped, "Teeth". 


skunkushybrid said:


> Hey closet. what's an asshole taste like?


Dave says it tastes just like chicken.


BWWAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HAAA!!! 


(Sorry for the irreverence, we don't need another thread where people start calling each other bullshit names, now do we?)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2008)

here , here!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> oh well call me what I am, people act like i have the ability to change who i am or the way i feel. let me ask you something loudblunts, you ever been in the middle of a circle of black people pushing you back and forth just because of your locker location? these days im 200+ pounds and know how to hold my own when it comes to confrentation, but back then i was a little kid and there was nothing i could do about it. i dont care what color you are loudblunts to me you will always be a nigger. nigger.


thanks!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2008)

see , now doesn;t that feel better?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 6, 2008)

i dodged a bullet in this thread


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 6, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey closet. what's an asshole taste like?


 A copper penny!!!!


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Aug 6, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> oh well call me what I am, people act like i have the ability to change who i am or the way i feel. let me ask you something loudblunts, you ever been in the middle of a circle of black people pushing you back and forth just because of your locker location? these days im 200+ pounds and know how to hold my own when it comes to confrentation, but back then i was a little kid and there was nothing i could do about it. i dont care what color you are loudblunts to me you will always be a nigger. nigger.


For a stoner you are awfully angry. You should seek counseling or some kind of professional help. Just be
open with them, if your uncle use to touch you in your private region its ok, know one will judge you. Just let it all out you will feel much better, sort of like having the runs after being out all night drinking, you will feel lighter spiritually. Just remember, we are here for you buddie. 
Big group hug from your buddies from RIU.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2008)

my uncle touched me too man....i think i liked it. is that wierd?


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 7, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> i dodged a bullet in this thread


what bullet is that?


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 7, 2008)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> For a stoner you are awfully angry. You should seek counseling or some kind of professional help. Just be
> open with them, if your uncle use to touch you in your private region its ok, know one will judge you. Just let it all out you will feel much better, sort of like having the runs after being out all night drinking, you will feel lighter spiritually. Just remember, we are here for you buddie.
> Big group hug from your buddies from RIU.


a big group hug followed by a giant smoke session!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

can my uncle come?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> im from the south, and most people think we hate black people. theres a big difference between a black person and a nigger. And yes I am extremly racist but most people i know are not (even my whole family). The only reason i am is because i got picked on really bad by some retarded ass niggas when i was in the 6th grade, and every time i see dark skin my evil spawns from the firey depths of hell and strikes down apon these dark sinners! haha jk about the last part, some people might hate me now


just cause sum nigga picked on you back in da day u gon act like a hoe? Bra don't use dat word shaw. You don't have da right in my eyes. By retarded do you mean slow? You can't fuckin hold dat against black people.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 7, 2008)

ppl like gordonfreeman seemed to kicked from this site for good reason, comments like his or just not being old enough and giving themselves away.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> oh well call me what I am, people act like i have the ability to change who i am or the way i feel. let me ask you something loudblunts, you ever been in the middle of a circle of black people pushing you back and forth just because of your locker location? these days im 200+ pounds and know how to hold my own when it comes to confrentation, but back then i was a little kid and there was nothing i could do about it. i dont care what color you are loudblunts to me you will always be a nigger. nigger.


You are truly fucked up in da dome. You from da south I bet u it's sum coutry rural area you aint no real southern boy country ass. 

Bra i wish u n loud blunts lived in da A. I'd beat da fuck out you den let loudblunts get his one hitta quita on ya ass real talk.

*I'm da south zone 1 to be exact n if neone heard you say dat newhere they'd beat da fuck out u 200+ doesn't mean shit to 6-7 people beatin da fuck out u. N 200+ def dont mean shit to da tool. Dat tool will still go through al dat fat.* Yea u dodged a bullet a real one internet tough guy. I know you won't go to any trap and say "fuck you nigga".

*You hate dis color? 
**I don't hate white people I got homeboys dats white and dey would fuck u up for even sayin sum dumb shit like dat. 
Therapy won't help dis bitch he needs an ass whuppin n i want to give it to him so does any other real nigga.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

im from the A cuz

zone 6 eastside pimp


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im from the A cuz
> 
> zone 6 eastside pimp


Ohhh mane i wish dis pussy was here shaw i'd beat da fuck out his ass real talk. I hate pussys who think dey hard on da net. I ain't seen him online guess he ran off idk.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

i believe he was escourted off of the premises


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i believe he was escourted off of the premises


Haa he should be glad fo his own sake cause i was gon keep gettin at him if he popped off.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

ya that poor soul was confused.....i remember going to a mostly blach school and very rarely had race related problems....been called a pussy ass cracker 'bout a million times but that's simply not enough to make me hate a skin color. but everyone's different.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

I need someone to translate for me, please. I'm afraid I don't speak jive and babelfish isn't giving me shit.  Or, is there a Rosetta Stone torrent out there? 


(Ok, arcane Airplane reference, but it was a funny flick, wasn't it?)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

kudos to sm too funny....love that flick


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> kudos to sm too funny....love that flick


I laugh my ass off when I watch it. My husband...? He's more a Big Lebowski fan. And Pulp Fiction.

I still can't quite understand what's being said, though.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

i am racist when i comes to african americans who think there "gangster" and are in the "hood"..they join gang cause thats "all they can do" to get out of the "hood"..like seriously stop being so ignorant..take a 15 minute drive and youll be out of the "hood" and go to school there, or find a job there, seriously..it pisses me off when i see children dead because of a gang shooting..why are you even shooting eachother in the fucking first place..because of the diffrent color bandana that hangs out of your pocket, or because their in your "turf"..its not your fucking "turf" dumbshits its the governments turf..if it was your turf then why do you go running away when the cops come? huh? why dont you stand your ground and kill all of them for coming in your "turf"..seriously, sorry this pisses me off


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Ohhh mane i wish dis pussy was here shaw i'd beat da fuck out his ass real talk. I hate pussys who think dey hard on da net. I ain't seen him online guess he ran off idk.


your trying to act hard on the internet..hypocrite i think would be the word


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

uh oh i smell an ebeating coming on


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

im excited


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

if 3 posts go by you win by default


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok i dont feel like waiting for a post so ill be back in 10


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> uh oh i smell an ebeating coming on


How about an iBeating?  

Shit, I just farted and I just had egg salad...   I have to leave the room now.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> You are truly fucked up in da dome. You from da south I bet u it's sum coutry rural area you aint no real southern boy country ass.
> 
> Bra i wish u n loud blunts lived in da A. I'd beat da fuck out you den let loudblunts get his one hitta quita on ya ass real talk.
> 
> ...


 
Not trying to be mean here but this is another thing i hate.. the part where he says..200+ doesnt mean shit to a group of 6 -7 guys..This is a prime example of pussy gangsters..liike seriously..if you wanna fight someone man the fuck up and fight them yourself, dont get 6 or 7 guys and jump him..thats honestly the pussiest thing ever..id rather back down from a fight and be called a pussy then get a group of guys and jump someone..and just to tell you..in most cases your white friends want to be black..(thats what ive seen in my years) thats why they would want to beat the fuck out of this guy for saying "nigger" because they want to show you that there down and want to be acepted by the african american comunity..this isnt coming from nowhere bro, this is personal experience


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> your trying to act hard on the internet..hypocrite i think would be the word


Sorry it took so long i went away had to roll up wit my friend. 


I don't try n act hard on da internet you'll neva see me unless u come *t**o da A bankhead or VA(804 northside richmond) so y act.* Aint no hypo i kno dat. I'm on my phone bra i dont sit at da cpu like you.

*He was actin straight racist you'd understand if you was where i was from bra or black fo dat matter.* Personally i dont give a shit how u feel bra. He used da worst word possible in my eyes with a passion. 

Noone popped off on him or nething so i did pop off wit a passion. Ima zone 1 (Walker Boy) all day wat you see in da videos n wat dey say on da track is our life dat bankhead life.

Ima straight d-boy nothin less bra! I don't even use nigga on here like dat dis is da first thread i've used dis word on dis site period! *I could use it all day but sum pple find it offensive even tho dey ansectors used it fo years.* I got straight respect bra. *u can come to my city dead ass if you* *close*. *Aint da first time sum white boy thought he was hard on bebo came to da bowen n got his ass whupped. Oh he was from buckhead too rich town fo pple who don't know
Ask longblunts he a zone 6 boy he know bout zone 1. *

People was sayin he need therapy i said he needs a ass whuppin. 

This is how i speak you dont like it who cares. You'll neva understand. Even if someone callled you a nigga shouldn't phase you. It does to us tho. Any person dat calls me a nigga n didn't have dat right got da shit smacked outta dem wit my tool trust me. Don't let me bein on da net fool you. I know you aint bout shit so i aint gon reply to ya post unlees you really bout suthin. Had no problems wit you but you picked da wrong side in my eyes. 

I'd understand if i started it wit him but he came wit dis nigga shit on his own.

*White boy popped off on n you say we wrong for lashing out. Dis should have been done back in da day. Let a slave master had whipped me it'd be da last time he picked up anotha one or nething fo dat matter. 

Sorry fo da long post but dat shit had me heated cause he should understand how dat shit hits black people. 

*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> Not trying to be mean here but this is another thing i hate.. the part where he says..200+ doesnt mean shit to a group of 6 -7 guys..This is a prime example of pussy gangsters..liike seriously..if you wanna fight someone man the fuck up and fight them yourself, dont get 6 or 7 guys and jump him..thats honestly the pussiest thing ever..id rather back down from a fight and be called a pussy then get a group of guys and jump someone..and just to tell you..in most cases your white friends want to be black..(thats what ive seen in my years) thats why they would want to beat the fuck out of this guy for saying "nigger" because they want to show you that there down and want to be acepted by the african american comunity..this isnt coming from nowhere bro, this is personal experience


I understand im sayin people here would be so heated dey would bank his ass bra. Best believe i can hold my own without my tool. MY tool is only fo protection of gettin robbed by otha dboys who aint at my status or jut to smack pple who do think dey hard. naw dey dont want to be black dey know dat shit hurts.*'Dey were already accepted when dey hit onion coke status bra dont get banhead twisted w/ da fake hoods*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

People down here get beat up fo da hell of it dey dont care one bad look youd get da shit beat outta you no if and or but bra. You aint zone 1 or nething else you cant comment on it. Come on you gotta hear dis shit where eva you from. Peoplein da suburbs go hard n beat pple asses fo da hell of it just cause dey dont like em.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

ite wat eva bra. If you wanna talk dat hard shit you know where i'm at. Damn can't believe u popped of u shoulda popped off on dat pussy but i guees you got his back on dat racist tip.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

now whos being the racist now? talking about "a white boy came throught your "hood" and you "wupped" his ass..comon now..and can you please speak english..i honestly cant understand half of what your saying..like honestly.. you think you guys are soo tuff cause you live in the hood and you grew up hard..pleaseee..ive had plenty of experiences back in the day where me and my training buddys (mma) will be walking around in chicago and these "gangsters" came up and started talking shit like..you in the wrong hood white boys..we started to walk away cause we dont like to get into street fights..then they started folowing us and talked more shit..one of my buddys turned around punched the guy in the head and he was out..then the rest tried to start fighting us but we beat them..now im not trying to act hard on the internet by telling you that story but its the truth..a good 90% of you "gangsters" cant do shit without a gun or without jumping someone..why do you guys join the gang in the first place? cause you guys need a group of people to back you up and help you fight someone


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

and yes i am from the suburbs and yes we were in the hood..


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

and no i dont have anyones back here, yes he shouldnt have called you that he had no right to but i understand hes pissed from being jumped..im not a racist when it comes to civilized african americans..but when i comes to the "gangsters" i cant stand them..killing inconcent fucking children


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW.....ignorance emboldened with passion is dangerous shit man.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

If your directing that ignorace comment at me..im far from igrnorant..i grew up around the fake gangsters and the real gangsters..i even wanted to be in a gang myslef back in grade school..i know what im talking about here..im not just some kid with no experience with this..ive been through it


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

calm yourself iago!!!! you posted twice before i did mine...didnt see yours, asnd no not towards you!


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

haha im calm bro i was just wondering..i think i need to smoke a bowl


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2008)

me too...wow what a thread...kinda puts into perspective the state of things in the world today...we all know we've come a long damn way but hate flourishes and ignorance blinds the young and old! damn i should make fuckin T-shirts


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> If your directing that ignorace comment at me..im far from igrnorant..i grew up around the fake gangsters and the real gangsters..i even wanted to be in a gang myslef back in grade school..i know what im talking about here..im not just some kid with no experience with this..ive been through it


I never said you was ignorant just wondered y you popped off on me.
You can understand wat i type bra dont act stupid. 

I never said I'm a gangster bra, I said I'm a true d-boy bra read right. you been through it? *Sounds to me you had a small experience dat i had when i was little n wont even doin dirt just around da people i wanted to be like my cuz,pops,n uncle. 
When you get da shit beat out of you n fo no reason just cause ya daddy get da trane n tree, 
Smacked in da dome wit a pistol over a onion of coke. Had ya house ran into wit ya baby there just cause u get da trane on a good level. U aint been thorugh nuthin to me. 

Chitown yea dey go hard, but you won't goin hard there just associated sounds to me.*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> and no i dont have anyones back here, yes he shouldnt have called you that he had no right to but i understand hes pissed from being jumped..im not a racist when it comes to civilized african americans..but when i comes to the "gangsters" i cant stand them..killing inconcent fucking children


*
I would neva even bust my tool if a kid was around real talk.* Those are dumb ass bitches who don't care about neone. You straight streotypin right there. Not every one who is a dope boy or gangsta shoots babies, fuck wat u see on t.v. Yea I'm bout money and I do do things dat are wrong but never nething like dat. Da things dat come wit it it's just part of da game but killin kids aint part of dat game know dat fo sure. 

*I*_* got a baby bra y would i take another's mans baby's life. Dats unforgivable in my book You never heard me say nething like dat or condoned nething like that. Don't eva put me in ya stereotype bra. I love my kid to death bra.*_
*
You can't sell n not have a pistol no matta wat neone says. If you really slingin and catchin switches people is gon hate and want ya shine. 
Hence being smaked in da dome over a onion just a onion bra i could fuckin believe it! so dont say i aint bout shit i got da mark where he smacked me wit it to prove my skin color still aint come back from dat. 

I'm not just no happy trigga " i got a gun nigga wats poppin". da gun is fo protection from other d-boys bra who want wat i got and can't get it on dey own.*

I'm only talkin like i would to neone who i'd see on the street dat popped off like he did. I'm not gonna turn da otha cheek just cause i'm on da net bra. dat bitch popped off when he said nigga n i felt offended. 

*I*_* went to one of da best high schools in dis country bra n still did my dirt cause dats me and all I knew at dat time. I got my education and a good one also wit good grade just to show pple can come from da bad n do good. 
School came first bra sligin was just a job at first school was a priority. Yea i dropped outta college 1st semester cause dey woulda expelled me neway over da trane. 

So don't put me in da catergory wit dumb asses n people who couldn't go hard n still go get a high school diploma cause dey straight ignorant bra. You dont have to skip school to make money well i didn't i was already put on.*_


I all stated is my city how we do it here and maybe a little mo but all truth. And not try n fuck wit me over da internet just cause dey far away. IDC if pple is about talkin shit den dey can come see wat a real nigga is like. cause i feel if dey gon pop on da net den dey should have da balls to speak on wat dey said and if not to me den da real nigga in dey city/suburb bet you he do da smae thing maybe even worse if he just dont give a fuck.

I really aint got problems wit you, just da bitch dat said dat n i felt you backed him so i popped. 

Just cause you hear T.I. n LO(if you do) dey doesn't speak on da whole bankhead and wat truly happens day in day out dey give out a little taste. 

*I just don't say shit to look hard, fo wat it's da net i ain't gon get nothin out of it. "Oh mane go hard don't fuck wit him" come on people gon say shit regardless.* I don't start da shit just jump in when someone does wrong in my eyes n dat bitch did. Not like i said all racists people come along and talk shit to mane. 

Scratch my last couple posts I was still heated at dat bra n went off on you cause i thought u sided wit him. but da stereotyping is wrong bra. *I aint mean to say white i just typed real quick on dat note.*
I aint here to argue just show my grows, a little political arguments n complement otha grows. 
I spoke my peace bra say wat u gotta cause dey aint nothin else you can say in my eyes.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 7, 2008)

^Mane I don't even know you in person but I already respect you


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 7, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> im from the south, and most people think we hate black people. theres a big difference between a black person and a nigger. And yes I am extremly racist but most people i know are not (even my whole family). The only reason i am is because i got picked on really bad by some retarded ass niggas when i was in the 6th grade, and every time i see dark skin my evil spawns from the firey depths of hell and strikes down apon these dark sinners! haha jk about the last part, some people might hate me now


shut up punk. give me your lunch money.

(btw im black.)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh i just read it all da way through bra. g*lad to hear you beat dey ass but not every one is like dat bra. You only had bad exp wit pple who think dat dey can fuck wit anyone. I'm not like dat. *

I'm real laid back bra but when it comes to it i will let it be known not to fuck wit me dats all. If you knew me on a real level you'd know i don't fuck people ova unless dey do me like dat. I dont give out a half and call it a onion. 

*I know pple dat would and would tell anyone to take any ass on and they'd just lost they money those are the pple you proly have had exp wit. These are called go hard bitches who have no respect from real d-boys.*

Real dboys like me don't have to duke pple on da prices(a lil taxin fo sum pple tho) We in it fo da money and dats all. All da gun shit just come wit da territory bra. Y duke potential switches/customers dat will most definitely come back wit mo money especially if dey pushin it.

*You never hear kids gettin shot by dboys in da A bra maybe where you from. Only otha d-boys and fiends gettin shot. Kids shoot kids here. People might be crazy but noone want a kids body on dey head i don't care how hard dey is.
*
I get tried all da time bra who doesn't? Like dem chi boys did you n dey got banged on. I've lost fights no doubt no real bra hasn't there's always sumone who can get you and will try you I kno dat for sure.

dey shouldnt have fucked wit you and now dey know that for sure(one hitta quitta like dat tho can't lie).

You be easy bra i'm gone


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

GoodbyeFreedom said:


> shut up punk. give me your lunch money.
> 
> (btw im black.)


Mane fuck his lunch money i'd take everything in his house bra


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> ^Mane I don't even know you in person but I already respect you


oh good look bra. Pple think dat every person who speaks da way i do is sum lil bitch in his room dat thinks he can say shit over da net.

I just had to show dat they are real pple on da net da live wat dey say. they're otha ATL pple on here and they'll speak da same even if they don't do it they done seen it and know its there.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

So, I find myself wondering, how would you people treat an Arab?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> So, I find myself wondering, how would you people treat an Arab?


Just like anyone else. It's just da n word always gets me especially when someones uses it purely to hurt pple.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Just like anyone else. It's just da n word always gets me especially when someones uses it purely to hurt pple.


Now, see, that's interesting you say that. I did a social experiment when in Philly a couple of years ago. I "became" Muslim, sort of by accident, but when I realized what was happening I decided to go with it.

I'm swarthy-skinned, dark eyes, dark hair, just put the right clothes on me and wrap a scarf over my head, and BAMMO! Instant Persian (or Turkish, or Iraqi, or Pakistani, Indian--both kinds). So, what I noticed was that the Muslim men kept looking at me. They never do that when I'm dressed like usual. But they were making eye contact with me, and as I drifted further and further behind my husband, the looks that I was getting were more and more approving. Fully weird, but kinda cool to see happen, to be able to blend in like that, you know?

So, on the flip side of that coin were all the Americans. NOT ONE WOULD LOOK ME IN THE EYE. NOT a fucking ONE. Including all the blacks, who I thought might be a little more willing to at least look the Muslim woman in the eye. The Koreans treated me like everyone else.

Thusly, I ask, when people are screaming about racism, how would you treat someone not of the "right" minority? Right now, that's Arab/Middle Eastern, wouldn't you agree?

I love doing social experiments like that. It helps me get perspective. Now, when I was little in LA, when that gas station owner thought I was black and wouldn't let me use the toilet, that wasn't an experiment. I was only 6 or 7, but it's burned into my brain, as is my mother pulling my bathing suit bottom down enough so the guy could see the color of my butt. (I got picked on a lot when I was a kid. )


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Now, see, that's interesting you say that. I did a social experiment when in Philly a couple of years ago. I "became" Muslim, sort of by accident, but when I realized what was happening I decided to go with it.
> 
> I'm swarthy-skinned, dark eyes, dark hair, just put the right clothes on me and wrap a scarf over my head, and BAMMO! Instant Persian (or Turkish, or Iraqi, or Pakistani, Indian--both kinds). So, what I noticed was that the Muslim men kept looking at me. They never do that when I'm dressed like usual. But they were making eye contact with me, and as I drifted further and further behind my husband, the looks that I was getting were more and more approving. Fully weird, but kinda cool to see happen, to be able to blend in like that, you know?
> 
> ...


Of course i'd be more alert but if an Arab came to my neighborhood. I'd be a little skeptical but won't treat him any diff than a person i don't know in my neighborhood. You only get treated diff from me when you ask for it. i.e. actin like an ass.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Of course i'd be more alert but if an Arab came to my neighborhood. I'd be a little skeptical but won't treat him any diff than a person i don't know in my neighborhood. You only get treated diff from me when you ask for it. i.e. actin like an ass.


Do you know The Bourse, in Philly?l That's where we were.

Like I said, I love doing little social experiments, breaking rules to see what people will do. Or.. this was one of my favorites when my kids were little, catching people picking their noses in their cars.  Oh man! The looks on their faces when we'd all be facing them and then we'd fake pick our noses. This one dude got this horrified look on his face and just took off in his minivan like a fucking rocket down the street, almost didn't stop for the turn. 

God... I love doing shit to weird people out.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 8, 2008)

alright everyone sorry for freaking out..i was alittle pissed at the moment and i was just taking my anger out..sorry mane shouldnt have gone off on you


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, I think I'd be pissed if I looked like Castro, too. 














Just sayin'....


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 8, 2008)

haha castros the man!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

Como Raul ahora, si?


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 8, 2008)

hahahha whattt?? that made no sence?? how raul now, yes???? hehe i love speaking spanish when im stoned


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 8, 2008)

i prefer my italian women to any, i like em curvy, squat, curvy and chalk full of attitude 

but being a WOP will do that to ya lol


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Now, see, that's interesting you say that. I did a social experiment when in Philly a couple of years ago. I "became" Muslim, sort of by accident, but when I realized what was happening I decided to go with it.
> 
> I'm swarthy-skinned, dark eyes, dark hair, just put the right clothes on me and wrap a scarf over my head, and BAMMO! Instant Persian (or Turkish, or Iraqi, or Pakistani, Indian--both kinds). So, what I noticed was that the Muslim men kept looking at me. They never do that when I'm dressed like usual. But they were making eye contact with me, and as I drifted further and further behind my husband, the looks that I was getting were more and more approving. Fully weird, but kinda cool to see happen, to be able to blend in like that, you know?
> 
> ...


I was in the middle east fr a few years, and if you wanna see racism at ts best, go there 

Racism runs rampant in all cultures, creeds, sects, etc etc etc etc yadda yadda yadda.. And in the back of everyones minds and in the dark corners of everyones hearts we all know how wrong it is... We are milleniums away from lving in a society without racism.. In actuality, humans will probably never experience it...

I'm Italian and my Grandparents were true WOPS, and the meanng behind WOP (WITHOUT PAPERWORK) stamped on them at Ellis, was one of degregation and seperation in the community..Which prompted them to head to the west coast.. I have that word tattooed on my forearm to remind me of what they went thru and to try and never do the same to others...

So what i'm saying is it's everywhere and even worse in other countries than just the good ole redneck USA...

Europe--oh yeah
Africa ---yup
Middle East --- fo sho
Asia---- hell yeah
where your at --- i would bet on it
where i'm at ---- yes maam

and its a sad thing but humans are an evil creature sometimes...

hopefully we can all just smoke a bowl at the end of the day and get some laughs in


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Como Raul ahora, si?


I think you meant "bien" ("How's Raul now, good?")instead of "si"


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 8, 2008)

oh are we talking about castro? i fucking love him and his cigars..i got some nice cohibas sittin in my humidor waiting to be smoked..brought them over from mexico..man are they good..fucking us putting the trade embargo on cuba..the fucking facist..we could make so much money off of them but noooo the government is to stubborn because we dont like them..did you know they fucking try and make it illegal to smoke a cuban cigar in another country that its not illegal in??what the fuck is that, wow america fuck you..sorry ima little drunk


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, I DON'T love Castro, he has nothing to do with the quality of the Cuban cigar (and, I hear Nicaraguan are just as good, if not better  ). 


jahman2222 said:


> hahahha whattt?? that made no sence?? how raul now, yes???? hehe i love speaking spanish when im stoned


 Or also translated "Like Raul, now, yes?" 


reefcouple said:


> I was in the middle east fr a few years, and if you wanna see racism at ts best, go there


 One of my sisters experienced some serious racism while living in Japan, too.


> Racism runs rampant in all cultures, creeds, sects, etc etc etc etc yadda yadda yadda.. And in the back of everyones minds and in the dark corners of everyones hearts we all know how wrong it is... We are milleniums away from lving in a society without racism.. In actuality, humans will probably never experience it...


 When I was a teen I read of the Camargue horses of France. They are born dark, then all become grey. Throw in a chestnut or a bay, guess what happens. That animals is STRENUOUSLY rejected by the rest of the herd.


> I'm Italian and my Grandparents were true WOPS, and the meanng behind WOP (WITHOUT PAPERWORK) stamped on them at Ellis, was one of degregation and seperation in the community..Which prompted them to head to the west coast.. I have that word tattooed on my forearm to remind me of what they went thru and to try and never do the same to others...


 Interesting, I wonder... Where I live right now is a place known for the Chinese, Irish, and Italian immigrants (California gold country).


> So what i'm saying is it's everywhere and even worse in other countries than just the good ole redneck USA...


 Indeed. What are the roots of racism? Fear. What brings about fear? The unknown.


> Europe--oh yeah
> Africa ---yup
> Middle East --- fo sho
> Asia---- hell yeah
> ...


 We're animals, we are human, after all. Good post. 


Charfizcool said:


> I think you meant "bien" ("How's Raul now, good?")instead of "si"


No, I meant what I said above, but couldn't be arsed to find the special character code for the "i" with accent for "yes". Como can also mean "like".


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I need someone to translate for me, please. I'm afraid I don't speak jive and babelfish isn't giving me shit.  Or, is there a Rosetta Stone torrent out there?
> 
> 
> (Ok, arcane Airplane reference, but it was a funny flick, wasn't it?)


zones = sections.... i.e. Wards of NO (new orleans)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2008)

*dis aint da thread for germing clones and you dont germ them you root them!*


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

Mane, LB likes to quote funny ass shit and put them as his signature line. So, that'll be in every post he makes until someone else says some other dumb shit and he nabs that.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 9, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm sorry, I DON'T love Castro, he has nothing to do with the quality of the Cuban cigar (and, I hear Nicaraguan are just as good, if not better  ).


 
hes the reason cuban cigar have become so popular..cuban cigars were never popular before he came to power..castro had the finest cuban rollers roll him cigars back in the 70's and 80's..castro got sick of them and put them on the market..there name is cohiba, one of the finest cuban cigars..he still does have his own rollers but those cigars arnt out on the market yet..so in therory castro has alot to do with cuban cigars being so good


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Mane, LB likes to quote funny ass shit and put them as his signature line. So, that'll be in every post he makes until someone else says some other dumb shit and he nabs that.


Ohh i thought someone posted that in this thread and he quoted them on it. I didnt know that was his sig i just saw quote. Guess I gotta look closer next time.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Ohh i thought someone posted that in this thread and he quoted them on it. I didnt know that was his sig i just saw quote. Guess I gotta look closer next time.


I've had the same problem, sometimes it's hard to see that little bitty-ass line that separates out the sig line.

So, jahman, you're saying Cuban cigars weren't very good before Castro?


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 12, 2008)

im saying that they werent popular..im not gona lie..i have no idea i never smoked one from back that haha id be like 90. But to my knowledge castro helped make the cuban cigar what it is today


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> im saying that they werent popular..im not gona lie..i have no idea i never smoked one from back that haha id be like 90. But to my knowledge castro helped make the cuban cigar what it is today


"Okay going to type well"

_*Can you please explain what the Cuban Cigar does?
I hear it just makes your head bang like a bitch, does it?
Never smokes a Cigar or Cigarette so a good explanation will be pretty helpful?
I can wait until tomorrow been waiting and guessing for a while now*_.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> "Okay going to type well"
> 
> _*Can you please explain what the Cuban Cigar does?
> I hear it just makes your head bang like a bitch, does it?
> ...


Ok, so, I have some family members who are able to go to Cuba (they have large enough boats, and a Puerto Rican is pretty close to a Cuban, they came from the same stock, yeah?), and a lot more who smoke cigars. They all say that Nicaraguan cigars are the best. There is a mystique about Cuban cigars, and at one time, before Castro, I know they were quite fine. I'm sure they're not bad now, but there are others available that are supposed to be pretty damned good.

I know nothing about the "whys" of smoking any cigar, other than flavor, and the people I know who smoke them don't inhale like you would a ciggie.  And if you've never smoked a ciggie before, please don't start now. They are the devil, stick to ganj is what the Seamaiden thinks. Mary doesn't ruin your tastebuds like tobacco does.

Mane, you buck the stereotypes when you flip back and forth like that. I'm making you my slang informant.  I love learning.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

I try to post well put together sentences in serious threads. 
I dont have to it takes longer anyway.
Cigs never in my life shit aint worth it!

Good story maybe I'll buy one since i know my bra can find them, crack it and stuff it with some weed and roll up. The leaf is probably the best compared to the dutches and cigarillos I smoke out of.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, just like with MaryJane, the quality of a tobacco isn't just in how it's grown, but how it's cured.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

We get stale dutches around here u lucky to get a decent fresh one. 
We always have to rebuild da leaf and patch it up cause they get holes.
U roll up or use a bowl/bong etc?


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 12, 2008)

(or the bowl, that's what I use most, it's easily concealed and doesn't stink if I knock it over). (Dave rolls his own ciggies. VTXDave = hubby)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

i kno now i saw that somewhere in anotha post.
I never even guessed tho


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i kno now i saw that somewhere in anotha post.
> I never even guessed tho


But now that you know, I bet you can guess how interesting things at home can be. 

We are rather different in our viewpoints and approach to things, yet we manage to get along quite well together (plus, I've got moxie).


----------

